# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  این دردِ بی پایان من..”دانشگاه”

## NiNi

*سلام انجمنی های عزیز..منو که حتما میشناسید  گفتم یک مدت میرم و برمیگردم نتیجه رو بگم که چی شد..خب، نشد. تا الان که تصمیمی برای دوباره کنکور دادن ندارم..راستش رو بخواین خیلی سخته برام. از نظر روحی کم آوردم و خیلی فاصله بین من و درس و دنیای خارج از خونه افتاده. توان رو در رو شدن با دنیای واقعی رو ندارم و همیشه با تلویزیون و نت خودم رو سرگرم میکنم. همه ی تلاشم رو میکنم که یادم بره باید دانشگاه برم. باید پامو از این خونه بذارم بیرون. وقتی یهو یادم میاد 23 سالمه و تنهایی از در خونه نمیتونم برم بیرون، وحشت میکنم که من چجوری قراره یک ماه دیگه برم دانشگاه؟ من حتی نمیدونم چجوری ثبت نام میکنن دانشگاه. اصلا حرف زدن و ارتباط با مردم رو بلد نیستم. به خدا وحشت کردم یهو تو دلم خالی میشه. مثل جهنم میمونه برام. عمیقاً غمگین و افسرده ام که از قافله ی دوستام عقب افتادم. دلم برای دوران دبیرستانم و شهرمون تنگ شده. الان چندین ساله اومدیم یک شهر دیگه. به خدا وقتی فیلم میبینم گاهی یک نشونه کافیه که منو یاد دوران شیرین مدرسه بندازه و غم همه وجودمو میگیره. انقدر حسرت زمان از دست رفته رو میخورم..روزای دبیرستان که میتونستم درس بخونم..یا حداقل کاش اصلاً پشت نمیموندم میرفتم دامپزشکی..احساس عذاب وجدان و طرد شدگی عجیبی دارم..بغض بزرگی دارم که عین خوره افتاده به جونم. چیکار کنم بچه ها؟ رفتم روانشناس فقط گوش کرد هیچ فایده ای نکرد..ببخشید که تو این بخش گذاشتم نمیدونستم حرفم مالِ کدوم بخش حساب میشه.*

----------


## -Sara-

سلام 
اولش سخت و ترسناکه ولی وقتی چندروزی تنها برید و بیایید و با ادما حرفا بزنید میشه عادت !

----------


## parham7983

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..منو که حتما میشناسید  گفتم یک مدت میرم و برمیگردم نتیجه رو بگم که چی شد..خب، نشد. تا الان که تصمیمی برای دوباره کنکور دادن ندارم..راستش رو بخواین خیلی سخته برام. از نظر روحی کم آوردم و خیلی فاصله بین من و درس و دنیای خارج از خونه افتاده. توان رو در رو شدن با دنیای واقعی رو ندارم و همیشه با تلویزیون و نت خودم رو سرگرم میکنم. همه ی تلاشم رو میکنم که یادم بره باید دانشگاه برم. باید پامو از این خونه بذارم بیرون. وقتی یهو یادم میاد 23 سالمه و تنهایی از در خونه نمیتونم برم بیرون، وحشت میکنم که من چجوری قراره یک ماه دیگه برم دانشگاه؟ من حتی نمیدونم چجوری ثبت نام میکنن دانشگاه. اصلا حرف زدن و ارتباط با مردم رو بلد نیستم. به خدا وحشت کردم یهو تو دلم خالی میشه. مثل جهنم میمونه برام. عمیقاً غمگین و افسرده ام که از قافله ی دوستام عقب افتادم. دلم برای دوران دبیرستانم و شهرمون تنگ شده. الان چندین ساله اومدیم یک شهر دیگه. به خدا وقتی فیلم میبینم گاهی یک نشونه کافیه که منو یاد دوران شیرین مدرسه بندازه و غم همه وجودمو میگیره. انقدر حسرت زمان از دست رفته رو میخورم..روزای دبیرستان که میتونستم درس بخونم..یا حداقل کاش اصلاً پشت نمیموندم میرفتم دامپزشکی..احساس عذاب وجدان و طرد شدگی عجیبی دارم..بغض بزرگی دارم که عین خوره افتاده به جونم. چیکار کنم بچه ها؟ رفتم روانشناس فقط گوش کرد هیچ فایده ای نکرد..ببخشید که تو این بخش گذاشتم نمیدونستم حرفم مالِ کدوم بخش حساب میشه.*


نمیدونم درست میگم یا نه
سعی کن بری دانشگاه آزاد، پیام نور یا...
حداقل یه مدرک بگیری برا آزمون استخدامی چیزی
کمِ کمش اینه که تو یه مکان علمی_فرهنگی سرگرم میشی!

----------


## samar_98

*از بهمن قراره بری دانشگاه؟ چ رشته ای؟ کدوم دانشگاه؟
چرا خودتو محدود ب دانشگاه میکنی؟ دانشگاتو برو ، صرفا برا بودن تو جامعه . ولی یه هنر یا یه کار دیگه رو هم برا خودت جور کن 
مث طراحی لباس ، آرایشگری ، موسیقی ، یا حتی آشپزی در عرصه ی بزرگتر مثلا درست کردن ژله و دسر برا فروش . اینجوری هم باز با آدمای بیشتری رو به رو میشی و ترست از جمع ریخته میشه .
باور کن راس میگم ، من خودم با اینکه از بهمن ماه قراره برم دانشگاه اما برنامه ریزی کردم که حتما کلاس موسیقی و آموزشای آشپزی رو غافل نشم ازشون.*

----------


## Lyla

منم مثل خودت بودم.
وقتی بری دانشگاه،خوب میشی نگران نباش.

----------


## A.H.D

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..منو که حتما میشناسید  گفتم یک مدت میرم و برمیگردم نتیجه رو بگم که چی شد..خب، نشد. تا الان که تصمیمی برای دوباره کنکور دادن ندارم..راستش رو بخواین خیلی سخته برام. از نظر روحی کم آوردم و خیلی فاصله بین من و درس و دنیای خارج از خونه افتاده. توان رو در رو شدن با دنیای واقعی رو ندارم و همیشه با تلویزیون و نت خودم رو سرگرم میکنم. همه ی تلاشم رو میکنم که یادم بره باید دانشگاه برم. باید پامو از این خونه بذارم بیرون. وقتی یهو یادم میاد 23 سالمه و تنهایی از در خونه نمیتونم برم بیرون، وحشت میکنم که من چجوری قراره یک ماه دیگه برم دانشگاه؟ من حتی نمیدونم چجوری ثبت نام میکنن دانشگاه. اصلا حرف زدن و ارتباط با مردم رو بلد نیستم. به خدا وحشت کردم یهو تو دلم خالی میشه. مثل جهنم میمونه برام. عمیقاً غمگین و افسرده ام که از قافله ی دوستام عقب افتادم. دلم برای دوران دبیرستانم و شهرمون تنگ شده. الان چندین ساله اومدیم یک شهر دیگه. به خدا وقتی فیلم میبینم گاهی یک نشونه کافیه که منو یاد دوران شیرین مدرسه بندازه و غم همه وجودمو میگیره. انقدر حسرت زمان از دست رفته رو میخورم..روزای دبیرستان که میتونستم درس بخونم..یا حداقل کاش اصلاً پشت نمیموندم میرفتم دامپزشکی..احساس عذاب وجدان و طرد شدگی عجیبی دارم..بغض بزرگی دارم که عین خوره افتاده به جونم. چیکار کنم بچه ها؟ رفتم روانشناس فقط گوش کرد هیچ فایده ای نکرد..ببخشید که تو این بخش گذاشتم نمیدونستم حرفم مالِ کدوم بخش حساب میشه.*


سلام،خوب هستید؟
کنکور متاسفانه فرسایشی شده خیلی از جوان ها را دیدم که پشت کنکور چه قدر لطمه دیدند و زمان با ارزش را در این دوره که جوان هستند از دست می دهند،اگر سر سوزنی علاقه داری برو همون رشته را بخون،مهم رشته نیست مهم ما هستیم که چه طرز تفکری در مورد رشته داریم...
در مورد جدایی از استراحت و ترس از ورود به اجتماع جدید هم دردیم!!!
ولی به آن به چشم فرصتی نگاه کن برای فتح قله های دیگری در زندگی،بهتر است در این فرصت خودمان را قوی کنیم با سختی ها کنار بیاییم چون در آینده  باید خانواده تشکیل داد...
زندگی بدون این چیزها. معنی نداره واقعاً... :Yahoo (76): 
از الان به فکر زندگی الانت باش نه زمانی که رفته و فقط یه خاطره ازش مونده ولی همان طور که مشخص است شما از رشته تون رضایت ندارید ولی این را بدونید ما قرار نیست در مدینه فاضله ای زندگی کنیم که همیشه تصورش را داشتیم،خوب فکر کن و کاری نکن که فردا به تصمیم امروزت به چشم حسرت نگاه کنی....

----------


## NiNi

*ممنونم از حرفاتون بچه ها.

من دیگه نمیدونم درمان این غم من چیه. چه مرگمه نمیدونم.*

----------


## mohi.goli

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..منو که حتما میشناسید  گفتم یک مدت میرم و برمیگردم نتیجه رو بگم که چی شد..خب، نشد. تا الان که تصمیمی برای دوباره کنکور دادن ندارم..راستش رو بخواین خیلی سخته برام. از نظر روحی کم آوردم و خیلی فاصله بین من و درس و دنیای خارج از خونه افتاده. توان رو در رو شدن با دنیای واقعی رو ندارم و همیشه با تلویزیون و نت خودم رو سرگرم میکنم. همه ی تلاشم رو میکنم که یادم بره باید دانشگاه برم. باید پامو از این خونه بذارم بیرون. وقتی یهو یادم میاد 23 سالمه و تنهایی از در خونه نمیتونم برم بیرون، وحشت میکنم که من چجوری قراره یک ماه دیگه برم دانشگاه؟ من حتی نمیدونم چجوری ثبت نام میکنن دانشگاه. اصلا حرف زدن و ارتباط با مردم رو بلد نیستم. به خدا وحشت کردم یهو تو دلم خالی میشه. مثل جهنم میمونه برام. عمیقاً غمگین و افسرده ام که از قافله ی دوستام عقب افتادم. دلم برای دوران دبیرستانم و شهرمون تنگ شده. الان چندین ساله اومدیم یک شهر دیگه. به خدا وقتی فیلم میبینم گاهی یک نشونه کافیه که منو یاد دوران شیرین مدرسه بندازه و غم همه وجودمو میگیره. انقدر حسرت زمان از دست رفته رو میخورم..روزای دبیرستان که میتونستم درس بخونم..یا حداقل کاش اصلاً پشت نمیموندم میرفتم دامپزشکی..احساس عذاب وجدان و طرد شدگی عجیبی دارم..بغض بزرگی دارم که عین خوره افتاده به جونم. چیکار کنم بچه ها؟ رفتم روانشناس فقط گوش کرد هیچ فایده ای نکرد..ببخشید که تو این بخش گذاشتم نمیدونستم حرفم مالِ کدوم بخش حساب میشه.*


سلام به نظرم شما حتی اگه بخوای بعدا هم دوباره واسه کنکور بخونی باید بری دانشگاه 
نیاز به یه تغییر اساسی توی حس و حالت داری 
منم شبی ک میخواستم برم دانشگاه همین حسو داشتم 
و تا صبح نخوابیدم 
اما بعد از چند هفته انقد واست عادی میشه 
دقیقا مثل مدرسه 
و کلا خوبه 
خوش میگذره 
حداقل یه ترم برو حتما

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام به نظرم شما حتی اگه بخوای بعدا هم دوباره واسه کنکور بخونی باید بری دانشگاه 
> نیاز به یه تغییر اساسی توی حس و حالت داری 
> منم شبی ک میخواستم برم دانشگاه همین حسو داشتم 
> و تا صبح نخوابیدم 
> اما بعد از چند هفته انقد واست عادی میشه 
> دقیقا مثل مدرسه 
> و کلا خوبه 
> خوش میگذره 
> حداقل یه ترم برو حتما


به جای دانشگاه باشگاه بره بهتره چون اعتماد به نفسشو میبره بالا. من نمیفهمم اصن از چیه دانشگاه بعضیا میترسن دو تا دختریا دو تا پسره دیگه باور کنین از شانس گند من هر جا بیریخت هس کلاس من میوفته اونجا  :Yahoo (15): 
پدر بزرگم همیشه میگه دور و بریاتو ادم حساب نکن علت پیشرفتش تو زندگی همین یه جملس. خیلی حرف توشه.

----------


## Shah1n

ترسناکه ولی از دور
بری نزدیکش میبینی اونقدرام ترسناک نیست
منم مثل خودت بودم
خونه نشین و ترسو
الانم زیاد بیرون نمیرم اما حداقلش ترسم ریخته

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral


ترسناکه ولی از دور
بری نزدیکش میبینی اونقدرام ترسناک نیست
منم مثل خودت بودم
خونه نشین و ترسو
الانم زیاد بیرون نمیرم اما حداقلش ترسم ریخته


خوبه حداقل یکی درکم میکنه.*

----------


## Strong_girl

خوشبحالت ...دانشگاه رفتن برای من شده آرزو...بعضی وقتا فکر میکنم هیچوقت قسمت نمیشه برم دانشگاه :Y (568):  :Y (708):  :Y (568):  :Y (708):  :Y (568):

----------


## hamed70t

:/ :/ :/ 
خدایی درس خوندن اینقدر سخته ؟ :/
بشینین درس بخونین، وقت که دارین نه مسئولیتی دارین نه کسی هست که وقتتون رو بگیره نه سر کار میرین ؛ تایمتون از صبح تا شب آزاده ؛ بشینین بخونین دیگه :/ این حرفا چیه ؟ به این فکر کردین که اگه درست و حسابی خونده بودین و این حاشیه ها رو وارد زندگیتون نمیکردین الان به همه ی خواسته هاتون میرسیدین ؟ 

یه نفر دلش سیب بالای درخت رو میخواد ، هی میشینه زیر درخت ناراحتی میکشه غصه میخوره که چراااا دستم به سیب نمیرسه ، یکی دیگه میره یه نردبون میاره دو سوته سیبو میکنه میخوره ؛ پاشید به خودتون بیاین ۷ ماه مونده ، ۷ ماهه میشه رتبه برتر شد فقط به شرط اینکه درست و حسابی قدر تک تک ثانیه هاشو بدونین

----------


## mehrjouya

شاید باورت نشه اما منم مثل خودتم :/
درسته پسرم اما منم نمیتونم به خوبی با محیط بیرون ارتباط برقرار کنم همش خونم 
کاملا درکت میکنم
اما بالاخره باید از یه جایی شروع بشه دیگه

----------


## amirabedini68

> :/ :/ :/ 
> خدایی درس خوندن اینقدر سخته ؟ :/
> بشینین درس بخونین، وقت که دارین نه مسئولیتی دارین نه کسی هست که وقتتون رو بگیره نه سر کار میرین ؛ تایمتون از صبح تا شب آزاده ؛ بشینین بخونین دیگه :/ این حرفا چیه ؟ به این فکر کردین که اگه درست و حسابی خونده بودین و این حاشیه ها رو وارد زندگیتون نمیکردین الان به همه ی خواسته هاتون میرسیدین ؟ 
> 
> یه نفر دلش سیب بالای درخت رو میخواد ، هی میشینه زیر درخت ناراحتی میکشه غصه میخوره که چراااا دستم به سیب نمیرسه ، یکی دیگه میره یه نردبون میاره دو سوته سیبو میکنه میخوره ؛ پاشید به خودتون بیاین ۷ ماه مونده ، ۷ ماهه میشه رتبه برتر شد فقط به شرط اینکه درست و حسابی قدر تک تک ثانیه هاشو بدونین


بله عزیز من سخته...
طرف میگه ۲۳ سالشه‌...دوست نداره دیگه بمونه پشت کنکور!
کار درستی هم میکنه! هنوز فوق‌العاده جوونه و فرصت زندگی داره ...بخواد بمونه پشت کنکور بازم باید فرسوده بشه!! و احتمال قبول نشدنش هم هست به هر حال!
از طرف دیگه یه دختره و لزومی نداره بخواد شغل پر درامدی داشته باشه! (می‌دونم! می‌دونم قبول شدن تو رشته تاپ فقط بخاطر درامدش نیست... ولی خب اونم یه فاکتوره! و دارم میگم که این فاکتور برای یه مونث نیاز محسوب نمیشه! چون مسئولیتی در قبالش نداره)
از طرف دیگه! هدف از این تاپیک اصلا درس خوندن یا نخوندن نبود..! طرف داره میگه من نیاز به کمک دارم تو بدتر میزنی تو سرش که چرا درس نمیخونه؟
تحصیلات با ارزشه ولی همه چیز نیست...

----------


## amirabedini68

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..منو که حتما میشناسید  گفتم یک مدت میرم و برمیگردم نتیجه رو بگم که چی شد..خب، نشد. تا الان که تصمیمی برای دوباره کنکور دادن ندارم..راستش رو بخواین خیلی سخته برام. از نظر روحی کم آوردم و خیلی فاصله بین من و درس و دنیای خارج از خونه افتاده. توان رو در رو شدن با دنیای واقعی رو ندارم و همیشه با تلویزیون و نت خودم رو سرگرم میکنم. همه ی تلاشم رو میکنم که یادم بره باید دانشگاه برم. باید پامو از این خونه بذارم بیرون. وقتی یهو یادم میاد 23 سالمه و تنهایی از در خونه نمیتونم برم بیرون، وحشت میکنم که من چجوری قراره یک ماه دیگه برم دانشگاه؟ من حتی نمیدونم چجوری ثبت نام میکنن دانشگاه. اصلا حرف زدن و ارتباط با مردم رو بلد نیستم. به خدا وحشت کردم یهو تو دلم خالی میشه. مثل جهنم میمونه برام. عمیقاً غمگین و افسرده ام که از قافله ی دوستام عقب افتادم. دلم برای دوران دبیرستانم و شهرمون تنگ شده. الان چندین ساله اومدیم یک شهر دیگه. به خدا وقتی فیلم میبینم گاهی یک نشونه کافیه که منو یاد دوران شیرین مدرسه بندازه و غم همه وجودمو میگیره. انقدر حسرت زمان از دست رفته رو میخورم..روزای دبیرستان که میتونستم درس بخونم..یا حداقل کاش اصلاً پشت نمیموندم میرفتم دامپزشکی..احساس عذاب وجدان و طرد شدگی عجیبی دارم..بغض بزرگی دارم که عین خوره افتاده به جونم. چیکار کنم بچه ها؟ رفتم روانشناس فقط گوش کرد هیچ فایده ای نکرد..ببخشید که تو این بخش گذاشتم نمیدونستم حرفم مالِ کدوم بخش حساب میشه.*


به چنتا نکته توجه کن!

۱. همیشه ی همییییشه! اوضاع از چیزی که فکر میکنیم بهتره! ما همیشه اوضاع رو بدتر از چیزی که میبینیم و تصور میکنیم! (قیافه‌...رفتار.. اخلاق و... اکثراً بهتر از چیزی هستیم که فکر میکنیم!)

۲‌. همه وقتی می‌خوان به جای جدیدی پا بذارن تا حدودی استرس میگیرن و حس خوبی ندارن!
خود منم ازین ترس ها داشتم ...واردش که بشی میبینی همون دبیرستانه...اصلا هم فرق نداره...

۳. همیشه همه چیز فقط اولش سخته!!!
میخوای درس بخونی؟ شروع که بکنیش میبینی ادامه دادنش آسون تره... ..از یه چیزی میترسی؟ دفعه دوم که باهاش برخورد داشته باشی می‌بینی اونقدرام ترس نداره... میخوای اعتیادت به یه چیزی رو ترک کنی؟ اینم فقط اولش سخته!
همیییشه همه تصمیما همینجوریه!


بعدشم..منم بلد نبودم چجوری باید دانشگاه ثبت نام کرد  :Yahoo (21): .     فقط دیدم یه دانشگاهی قبول شدم و پا شدم رفتم دانشگاه... خودشون اعلانیه و اینا زده بودن واسه ثبت نام!

یه‌نکته دیگه اینکه واقعا نباید خودتو جدا از بقیه بدونی! بقیه هم همشون ازین ترسا دارن داشتن! 
بعضیاشون تو این تاپیک بهش اعتراف کردن بعضیام نکردن ..ولی همه یه insecurity هایی دارن واسه خودشون!

----------


## hamed70t

> بله عزیز من سخته...
> طرف میگه ۲۳ سالشه‌...دوست نداره دیگه بمونه پشت کنکور!
> کار درستی هم میکنه! هنوز فوق‌العاده جوونه و فرصت زندگی داره ...بخواد بمونه پشت کنکور بازم باید فرسوده بشه!! و احتمال قبول نشدنش هم هست به هر حال!
> از طرف دیگه یه دختره و لزومی نداره بخواد شغل پر درامدی داشته باشه! (می‌دونم! می‌دونم قبول شدن تو رشته تاپ فقط بخاطر درامدش نیست... ولی خب اونم یه فاکتوره! و دارم میگم که این فاکتور برای یه مونث نیاز محسوب نمیشه! چون مسئولیتی در قبالش نداره)
> از طرف دیگه! هدف از این تاپیک اصلا درس خوندن یا نخوندن نبود..! طرف داره میگه من نیاز به کمک دارم تو بدتر میزنی تو سرش که چرا درس نمیخونه؟
> تحصیلات با ارزشه ولی همه چیز نیست...



برادر من مگه من میگم الا و بلا بشینه درس بخونه ؟ والا من خودم دختر داشته باشم دیدم درس نمیخونه میفرستمش بره آرایشگری یاد بگیر هم کلی توش پول داره هم کلی تنوع  :Yahoo (4): 

من میگم قدر وقتشو بدونه ، اگه میخواد درس بخونه بسم الله بخونه بدون اینکه بهانه بیاره ؛ اگه نمیخواد درس بخونه اینم کلی راه برای موفق شدن تو زمینه های دیگه هست ؛ با حلوا حلوا گفتن دهن شیرین نمیشه اینو هم تو میدونی هم من هم بقیه

----------


## amirabedini68

> برادر من مگه من میگم الا و بلا بشینه درس بخونه ؟ والا من خودم دختر داشته باشم دیدم درس نمیخونه میفرستمش بره آرایشگری یاد بگیر هم کلی توش پول داره هم کلی تنوع 
> 
> من میگم قدر وقتشو بدونه ، اگه میخواد درس بخونه بسم الله بخونه بدون اینکه بهانه بیاره ؛ اگه نمیخواد درس بخونه اینم کلی راه برای موفق شدن تو زمینه های دیگه هست ؛ با حلوا حلوا گفتن دهن شیرین نمیشه اینو هم تو میدونی هم من هم بقیه


مشکل من اینه که این دوستمون داره درباره این صحبت می‌کنه که نمیتونه ارتباط اجتماعی داشته باشه! ترسیده و محیط بیرون واسش یه معضل شده!
بعد شما اومدی میگی چرا درس نمیخونین آی مردم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NiNi

*من نوشته همتون رو خوندم و ممنونم از توجهتون..منتها خوندنِ مشکلات بقیه و راهکار دادن خیلی راحته..باید این وضعیت منو زندگی کنید که بفهمین چقدر سخته. چقدر همه چیز بهم ریخته تو زندگیم مثل یه کلاف سردرگم. خیلی دو دلم. خیییییلی. احساس میکنم خیلی شکست خوردم پشت سر هم. خیلی همه چیز بهم ریخت. حس میکنم از قافله جا موندم. حس میکنم مالِ هیچ جا نیستم. تنها تو یه بیابون موندم. من خیلی روانشناسی دوست دارم ولی خانواده ام نمیذارن و همش سرم داد میزنن و میگن باید رشته ای بخونی که خاص باشه وگرنه آبروی خانوادگی ما میره.. الا و بلا تاپ 3. خسته شدم خسته. به هر دری میزنم قفله. دلم می‌خواد برای کنکور بخونم ولی مطمئنم الان نمیتونم چون درونم آشوبه. باید برم دانشگاه و وقتی به ثبات و آرامش رسیدم برای کنکور بخونم. به خدا وضعم جهنمه.جهنم.*

----------


## WallE06

*امیدوارم برات بهترینا رقم بخوره و دچار روزمرگی نشی*

----------


## Lagertha

توی امتیاز هم بهت گفتم : )
امیدوارم هرچه زودتر به آرامش برسی دخترخوب.

----------


## Zahra77

یه کلاس زبان بنویس 
ترجیحا مکالمه ای چیزی
نمون تو خونه اصلا

----------


## V_buqs

عادیه چون همش کنج خونه پا کتاب بودی دلیلشه

برو کتاب خونه یکم اجتماعی شی میبینی هیچی نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Aryan-

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز..منو که حتما میشناسید  گفتم یک مدت میرم و برمیگردم نتیجه رو بگم که چی شد..خب، نشد. تا الان که تصمیمی برای دوباره کنکور دادن ندارم..راستش رو بخواین خیلی سخته برام. از نظر روحی کم آوردم و خیلی فاصله بین من و درس و دنیای خارج از خونه افتاده. توان رو در رو شدن با دنیای واقعی رو ندارم و همیشه با تلویزیون و نت خودم رو سرگرم میکنم. همه ی تلاشم رو میکنم که یادم بره باید دانشگاه برم. باید پامو از این خونه بذارم بیرون. وقتی یهو یادم میاد 23 سالمه و تنهایی از در خونه نمیتونم برم بیرون، وحشت میکنم که من چجوری قراره یک ماه دیگه برم دانشگاه؟ من حتی نمیدونم چجوری ثبت نام میکنن دانشگاه. اصلا حرف زدن و ارتباط با مردم رو بلد نیستم. به خدا وحشت کردم یهو تو دلم خالی میشه. مثل جهنم میمونه برام. عمیقاً غمگین و افسرده ام که از قافله ی دوستام عقب افتادم. دلم برای دوران دبیرستانم و شهرمون تنگ شده. الان چندین ساله اومدیم یک شهر دیگه. به خدا وقتی فیلم میبینم گاهی یک نشونه کافیه که منو یاد دوران شیرین مدرسه بندازه و غم همه وجودمو میگیره. انقدر حسرت زمان از دست رفته رو میخورم..روزای دبیرستان که میتونستم درس بخونم..یا حداقل کاش اصلاً پشت نمیموندم میرفتم دامپزشکی..احساس عذاب وجدان و طرد شدگی عجیبی دارم..بغض بزرگی دارم که عین خوره افتاده به جونم. چیکار کنم بچه ها؟ رفتم روانشناس فقط گوش کرد هیچ فایده ای نکرد..ببخشید که تو این بخش گذاشتم نمیدونستم حرفم مالِ کدوم بخش حساب میشه.*


سلام

بذار یه داستان واقعی براتون بگم.

یه خانمی شاگردم بودن سال 92 بود. ایشون 30 ساله بودن و هنوز پشت کنکوری تجربی. (با یه حساب و کتاب ساده می بینید که می شه 12 سال تمام) درسته که 30 سالشون بود ولی باطنا هنوز تو همون سن 18 سالگی مونده بودن. خیلی برای من کار با ایشون سخت بود. اون موقع تو گروه مشاوره ای مون روانشناس داشتیم. باهاشون قضیه رو مطرح کردم آروم آروم براشون تفریحات غیر درسی مثل رفتن به سینما، تئاتر، موزه، رستوران، حتی باشگاه رو پیشنهاد دادن و بعد 3 ماه رفتن به باشگاه یک ساعت صبح ها یک ساعت عصر ها.

مشکل ایشون از همین تو خونه موندن بود. دروس و روش مطالعه رو بلد بودن، حتی به قدری کتاب ها رو خوب حفظ کرده بودن که مثلا در مورد زیست می گفتم فلان شکل خیلی مهمه تا کوچکترین جزئیات شو می دونستن. بعد سر کنکور دچار استرس شدید می شدن از دیدن چهره های نا آشنا و کار خراب می شد. اون سال به کمک روانشناس و خانواده شون 12 تا آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کردن. ساعت مطالعه شون رو همون 8 ساعت همیشگی حفظ کردیم که به بقیه برنامه های غیر درسی برسن. جمعه ها رو برای این کار ها در نظر گرفتیم و در آزمون فکر کنم 5 ام بود که جواب خوبی گرفتیم. درصد ها عالی شده بود. وقت کم نیاورده بودن. حالشون سر جلسه بهم نخورده بود. حتی آدمی به این منزوی طوری، تونسته بود با یکی دو نفر از شرکت کننده ها دوست بشه و در ارتباط باشه. اون سال هم پزشکی رشت قبول شدن. الان اطلاع زیادی ازشون ندارم ولی شنیدم ازدواج کردن و الان علاقه مند هستن که تو تخصص قلب وارد بشن.

شما هم سعی کن فعالیت های اجتماعی رو شروع کنی. حتما موثره. با موزه رفتن شروع کن. بعد با خانواده یه سینما برو. تئاتر عالیهههههه از دست نده. آروم آروم خوب می شی.

دکتر روانشناس خیلی خوبه که رفتید دکتر اعصاب و روان هم خیلی کمک می کنه منتها دارویی بیشتر.


موفق باشید و مطمئن باشید درست می شه.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aryan-


سلام

بذار یه داستان واقعی براتون بگم.

یه خانمی شاگردم بودن سال 92 بود. ایشون 30 ساله بودن و هنوز پشت کنکوری تجربی. (با یه حساب و کتاب ساده می بینید که می شه 12 سال تمام) درسته که 30 سالشون بود ولی باطنا هنوز تو همون سن 18 سالگی مونده بودن. خیلی برای من کار با ایشون سخت بود. اون موقع تو گروه مشاوره ای مون روانشناس داشتیم. باهاشون قضیه رو مطرح کردم آروم آروم براشون تفریحات غیر درسی مثل رفتن به سینما، تئاتر، موزه، رستوران، حتی باشگاه رو پیشنهاد دادن و بعد 3 ماه رفتن به باشگاه یک ساعت صبح ها یک ساعت عصر ها.

مشکل ایشون از همین تو خونه موندن بود. دروس و روش مطالعه رو بلد بودن، حتی به قدری کتاب ها رو خوب حفظ کرده بودن که مثلا در مورد زیست می گفتم فلان شکل خیلی مهمه تا کوچکترین جزئیات شو می دونستن. بعد سر کنکور دچار استرس شدید می شدن از دیدن چهره های نا آشنا و کار خراب می شد. اون سال به کمک روانشناس و خانواده شون 12 تا آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کردن. ساعت مطالعه شون رو همون 8 ساعت همیشگی حفظ کردیم که به بقیه برنامه های غیر درسی برسن. جمعه ها رو برای این کار ها در نظر گرفتیم و در آزمون فکر کنم 5 ام بود که جواب خوبی گرفتیم. درصد ها عالی شده بود. وقت کم نیاورده بودن. حالشون سر جلسه بهم نخورده بود. حتی آدمی به این منزوی طوری، تونسته بود با یکی دو نفر از شرکت کننده ها دوست بشه و در ارتباط باشه. اون سال هم پزشکی رشت قبول شدن. الان اطلاع زیادی ازشون ندارم ولی شنیدم ازدواج کردن و الان علاقه مند هستن که تو تخصص قلب وارد بشن.

شما هم سعی کن فعالیت های اجتماعی رو شروع کنی. حتما موثره. با موزه رفتن شروع کن. بعد با خانواده یه سینما برو. تئاتر عالیهههههه از دست نده. آروم آروم خوب می شی.

دکتر روانشناس خیلی خوبه که رفتید دکتر اعصاب و روان هم خیلی کمک می کنه منتها دارویی بیشتر.


موفق باشید و مطمئن باشید درست می شه.


بله خونه موندن باعث همه مشکلاتمه..بازم میرم روانشناس ولی ایندفعه درست حسابی‌شون.*

----------


## Mahdyu

بچه کجایی؟ بیا من خودم دستتو میگیرم میبرمت بیرون حال کنیم. انقدر ناراحتی نداره وارد دانشگاه شدن. برو چهار تا دوسته جدید پیدا میکنی خیلی ام حال میده. سعی کن توی جمع ها حضور داشته باشی همین. خود به خود موتورت راه میفته.

----------

